# Making handkerchiefs



## foaly

What are some of the best fabrics to use for making handkerchiefs? I have plenty of fabric, old towels, t-shirts tucked away but I'd love everyone's opinion before I get started (and don't want to waste anything that can be re-purposed otherwise).


----------



## Ardie/WI

I make my DH's hankerchiefs out of linen or cotton, 

I'd think that terry cloth would be too thick, but, for around the house, it might work.


----------



## Tirzah

I'm not a seamstress, but if I was: I would use flannel in the winter or cold season especially. Soft


----------



## AngieM2

muslin - and diaper fabrics.

I've used both in temp use.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I've been thinking about making some myself! The original ones, I believe, were made out of lawn, batiste or voile (very fine, light linens or cottons). My grandma used to have lots and always gave me one to carry to church, along with my quarter for the collection plate and a pack of Juicy Fruit gum (I presume to keep me occupied and out of trouble, lol). 

But I've gotten so spoiled to Puffs with Lotion that I was trying to think of something that would be that soft and comfortable when you have a cold and your nose is already chapped and sore. So I was leaning towards flannel. I worry that it might be too thick, but haven't come up with a better idea yet, maybe someone else will. I think terrycloth would be like sandpaper to a sore nose.

Maybe it's just me, but if I do make some, I plan to make them pretty small and just make a lot of them. I can't get past the yuck factor of using them more than once, lol, although even "genteel" ladies of 100 years ago thought nothing of it! :yuck: So I'd plan them for one use only but would, therefore, need a lot of them. Am I the only one who finds multiple uses disturbing? I know I'm weird! My ex used to carry those big bandannas and used them a lot, and I was grossed out then, too, lol.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Tirzah said:


> I'm not a seamstress, but if I was: I would use flannel in the winter or cold season especially. Soft


I hadn't thought of flannel!

I don't think my DH would want any though. Especially for the office!


----------



## rver

Old t-shirts make the softest hankies.


----------



## CJ

I'd love to try my hand at vintage hankies... I'd want mine out of linen though... I love linen!


----------



## AngieM2

Rolled hem on a serger on fabric of your choice. CJ - light monogram or florals, and you've got it.


----------

